# Asbestos Concerns



## NOVA Pros (Oct 1, 2008)

I recently read a few articles about what to do if you have asbestos in your home.

I wanted to share my thoughts with you on the topic.

If you suspect you have asbestos in your home (which should be labeled), the best precaution is to leave it be.  If it is in good shape with no tears or damage, it will not release any asbestos fibers.  On the other hand, if it is ripped and you see fibers floating in the air, step away from the area, and restrict access to that area (not letting anyone in that room).  

The asbestos, at this point, will need to be repaired or removed to prevent any health risks to the family.  To repair or remove/dispose of asbestos is very careful work and should be left to the professionals who will know how to repair or remove the ACM and dispose of it properly according to EPA standards, if necessary.

If you are in doubt whether a material contains asbestos or not, again, restrict access to the area, then call in a professional who can take samples and analyze the material.  

Allison


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 1, 2008)

Good advice Allison; asbestos is deadly to some people and no bother at all to others. I don't want to take the chance on which I would be.
Glenn


----------



## NOVA Pros (Oct 10, 2008)

Glenn,

I worked in the Environmental Field for over 10 years, and came across many buildings with asbestos in them.  Many employees panicked when they found out asbestos was there, so we mostly had to make them aware of asbestos and its potential, but also that it poses no threat as long as it is in good condition. 

This took some time, but eventually they became comfortable being around it.  But I did tell them, that if they even saw the slightest ripe or tear, to call immediately, because as you said, some are more sensitive than others.

By the way, I am originally from Southeast KY.  Nice to have a fellow Kentuckian on line.

Allison


----------



## sutcac (Nov 1, 2008)

Back in architecture school 20 years ago now, I did a long report on asbestos.  The thing that always stuck with me was not how MUCH asbestos could be lethal, but how LITTLE.   I agree if it is in a solid/encased/contained material, it's probably OK, but I'd repeat the advice of being very careful about damaging to it.


----------



## jams003 (Dec 9, 2008)

Asbestos Concerns?concerns what is your concern and what is Asbestos


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 9, 2008)

You could do some of your own investigation work, just google "asbestos"
Its a fiber which gets into your lungs and causes respiratory illness.


----------



## loki791 (Dec 19, 2008)

According to Accurate Inspections, tiny particulate fibers of asbestos can float through the air on lodge themselves in the furniture or the carpet. I wouldn't mess around with this stuff. Though we have most likely been all exposed to asbestos at some time, since its use was so prevalent, people react differently to this carcinogenic material. One option is to get a do-it-yourself take home kit to see how much asbestos is in your home. I'm thinking about this one by Pro Lab -- I haven't heard anything about this company, but according to their site they are affiliated with ASHI (American Society of Home Inspectors), which is the gold standard for quality. But I think I will go with a licensed home inspector to do the job. In any case, it's always better to get rid of it -- tens of thousands of Americans die every year from asbestos-related illnesses. And don't try to remove it yourself -- the process is quite complicated. It involves completely sealing off the affected area and creating a "pressure negative" environment so that the tiny particulate fibers won't float around. A bad asbestos removal job will only result in having to get a more expensive clean-up job afterwards.


----------



## NOVA Pros (Dec 22, 2008)

You do not necessarily have to get rid of it no matter what, as it is perfectly safe to have in your home as long as it is not damaged or torn.  And it can be very expensive to get rid of it.

Asbestos, in good condition, poses no threat.

But by all means, get rid of it or have it repaired by a professional if it is ripped or damaged.

NOVA Pros


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 10, 2010)

I have old blown in insulation in my attic.  The house was built in 1967. Do you think this loose insulation has asbestos?


----------

